# Did anyone else get there free cigar?????????



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

There was promotion where you pay a buck and you get to choose out of 3 habanos and 3 non-cubans I chose a siglo II and it arrived today I will let it rest a bit and then spark that sucker up.


----------



## kvaughan (Jul 11, 2006)

I believe someone said they were all fakes being sent out.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I got a dented Davidoff Tubo. It's still sitting in my humi.


----------



## Fenway (Sep 11, 2007)

I tried this. Ordered one of the NC and I have yet to see it after about 3 months. The website says it shipped 8/8/07. Thats one dried out cigar if it ever makes it here.  I'm sceptical that the CC cigars were legit never hearing about the site before, so I went with a NC, forgot which by now tho. :hn


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

khubli said:


> I got a dented Davidoff Tubo. It's still sitting in my humi.


:chk Except mine arrived in okay shape.
:tu


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

kvaughan said:


> I believe someone said they were all fakes being sent out.


yes -- the Cubans were fake. for sure. a scam if there ever was one. sorry, Joey


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I don't know I got the siglo and it looked just like my other ones ill post the pics in a bit. But if it is it is what can you do.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

hova45 said:


> I don't know I got the siglo and it looked just like my other ones ill post the pics in a bit. But if it is it is what can you do.


Smoke them. Before you get to half way point, dissect the cigar. Somebody did the same thing with a Cohiba Robusto from the same source. Leaves were short filler.


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

i smoked my zino platinum lowrider on sunday. I received it probably a month ago. Wasn't bad for a buck:tu


----------



## kvaughan (Jul 11, 2006)

I bet they got a shit ton of money for selling Phillies with cuban bands :r


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

A friend of mine got theirs in today, completely flattened. He's going to dissect it and see what the filler is made of.

Edit: dissected and fake, all short filler. Funny thing is the triple cap looked very good, as well as the wrapper construction. The box looked spot on too.


----------



## Fenway (Sep 11, 2007)

Got mine in the mail today too. Yippie


----------



## kvaughan (Jul 11, 2006)

I remember seeing the ad, wasn't the Cohiba offer for the Robusto? I don't remember anything about a Siglo II.


----------



## limdull (May 6, 2007)

i got mine in also today no idea if there legit or not but hey its a dollar if it is :tu


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

got my davi, haven't smoked it yet-most of the CC's i've heard about have been fugazis, but 1 or 2 have thought they're real


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

to be honest if the ccs are fake the nc's have to be fake too


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

kvaughan said:


> I remember seeing the ad, wasn't the Cohiba offer for the Robusto? I don't remember anything about a Siglo II.


They ran out of Robustos and started sending Sig II's instead.


----------



## GMPOWER (Jun 17, 2007)

With the Cohiba that they sent me the band and box were real, but everything in between was fake. The triple cap looked great. The band was put on crooked and you could see the glue residue on the outside of the band from when it was originally used.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Here is what I got for the $1


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

hova45 said:


> to be honest if the ccs are fake the nc's have to be fake too


I haven't even looked at my cigar yet.. It's been sitting in the humi for months. I may take the cigar out and inspect. It should be pretty evident if it's fake. All the DAvidoffs I've had before have flawless construction.


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

Looks like a whole lot of people got 1$ charcoal starters lmao.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

I just got my davidoff 2000 from an advertisement in CA today; after about 2 months of waiting.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

I think I said this before: any vendor who offers illegal merchandise for sale is likely to draw all kinds of unwelcome attention. That, and the obvious fakes on offer on their website should be enough to dissuade anyone from touching these guys with a ten foot barge pole.


----------



## mtb996 (Apr 5, 2006)

hornitosmonster said:


> Here is what I got for the $1


Looks, just like the one I got today, except mine was very moldy. Also, isn't the tubo supposed to be silver instead of white with red cap? Anyway, its a buck and I can wipe the mold off and fire it up....


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

My findings on the Davidoff 2000 Tubo sent from this particular vendor. There is question to the validity of authenticity of Habano cigars offered from this place. I don't doubt they're fugazis, but then it makes you wonder if the Dominican Puros sent are knock-offs as well.

I received a Davidoff 2000 Tubo from this vendor. I put fire to it. This is what I found. My initial impression is that the construction is similar to other vitolas in the series. To the nose I was a little skeptical. There was no discernible aroma compared to the 3000 I compared it to. The 3000 definately smelled of that old musty merried tobacco. The 3000 is also 7-9 years old.

At any rate, after looking at the pictures, there is a difference in the sheen of the wrapper that made me wonder.

Once I put it to the torch, it all became very clear. I paid a dollar for a Davidoff 2000. It burns, tastes, and smells just like the other examples I've smoked. It's a very distinguishable light, creamy, sweet, and some other note that I can't distinguish but have tasted in other Davidoffs with a perfect burn.

I'm at the half way point now on this cigar still very much enjoying this smoke.

Will I buy from this vendor again.... not likely.

The 3000 on the left, the 2000 on the right.










The dented tubo.. (shipped in this manner)


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

cap and foot construction are very similar... the bunching looks the same.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Just got my Sig II today. If I have time tonight I'll fire it up and see what a nice looking face really tastes like :r


----------



## Jason_of_Texas (Jun 20, 2007)

Edit-just found the thread,false alarm


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I smoked some of it tasted like the real thing and then I dissected the bug and it had long filler.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Smoked mine last night. Tasted awful, definitely not a cohiba. I dissected it also to find long filler, but it was as dry as a mormon wedding.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Seanohue said:


> Smoked mine last night. Tasted awful, definitely not a cohiba. I dissected it also to find long filler, but it was as dry as a mormon wedding.


you should have left it in the humi for a bit


----------



## BroNeilson (Mar 1, 2007)

kvaughan said:


> I believe someone said they were all fakes being sent out.


 I'll admit I'm not an expert on CC's but I ordered the Cohiba, and was absolutely disgusting, and if they were real I'm sure I'd be saying the opposite . And I let it rest for while so..


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

Mine came with Saran Wrap around the box!
They really spared no expense to protect them.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

glking said:


> Mine came with Saran Wrap around the box!
> They really spared no expense to protect them.


Mine had it around the tube--it took all of 5 minutes to get it all off!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

hova45 said:


> I smoked some of it tasted like the real thing and then I dissected the bug and it had long filler.


maybe you just like fakes.   or maybe you got lucky. or maybe you don't have the palate to telle the difference between a fake and a real Habano. regardless ... nothing changes the fact that the vendor in question is a peddler of FAKES. period. why this thread is even still going with everyone chiming in about how they spent their dollar and then got their fakes hoping they were real cigars despite numerous folks chiming in the first time this vendor came up is beyond me. Nick already posted the link, but it bears repeating and re-reading:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1074070#post1074070


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

hova45 said:


> There was promotion where you pay a buck and you get to choose out of 3 habanos and 3 non-cubans I chose a siglo II and it arrived today I will let it rest a bit and then spark that sucker up.


I chose the Cohiba Robusto. This is what I got (check the date):

June 19th, 2007

Dear valued customer,

We are very excited about the overwhelming response to our promotional ad in
Cigar Aficionado. We are writing to inform you that our regular shipping time
does not apply. It will take 10-12 business days from the date of this message
before you receive your authentic free cigar in the mail.

Please note:
All regular orders are being shipped UPS between 3 to 6 business days.

Sincerely,

Cigar500.com

All I can say is if it ever does get here it will be dust.


----------



## GMPOWER (Jun 17, 2007)

at least they are not charging a dollar on your cc for the fake they are sending you.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Seanohue said:


> Smoked mine last night. Tasted awful, definitely not a cohiba. I dissected it also to find long filler, but it was as dry as a mormon wedding.


Sean...Were you able to tell if the long filler actually contained any tobacco, or was it mostly other stuff? Many fakes contain a lot of filler, some is acutally long, and many times there's a lot of non tobacco stuff in there. I think it's safe to say the amount of fakes people have gotten that it's highly unlikely there were any real ones in the mix, but stranger things have happened.


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

No, Why? have you been sending Free Cigars to people?


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Partaga serie right right


----------



## DennisP (May 13, 2007)

mtb996 said:


> Looks, just like the one I got today, except mine was very moldy. Also, isn't the tubo supposed to be silver instead of white with red cap? Anyway, its a buck and I can wipe the mold off and fire it up....


Interesting you say this. I may start this as another thread, but I just picked up two of the No. 2 tubos along with a variety of others from a very well respected vendor in Europe while visiting, I know these are not fakes. The two tubes were both slightly moldy and the cigar felt somewhat wet.

My friend picked up some R&Y tubes a few months back in Poland, Churchills I believe, and his were moldy as well.

I think these newer white tubes are having mold issues on all sizes, actually makes me think it is more likely to be real.


----------



## Fumioso (Apr 28, 2006)

Thought this was kinda interesting: a copyright lawsuit filed by M. Shanken against the above mentioned company.

I did a quick google search and couldn't find anything about the case. It sounds like CA got taken by this charlatan, but I'm not sure how copyright comes into it. Anybody have PACER access?


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

The Professor said:


> maybe you just like fakes.   or maybe you got lucky. or maybe you don't have the palate to telle the difference between a fake and a real Habano. regardless ... nothing changes the fact that the vendor in question is a peddler of FAKES. period. why this thread is even still going with everyone chiming in about how they spent their dollar and then got their fakes hoping they were real cigars despite numerous folks chiming in the first time this vendor came up is beyond me. Nick already posted the link, but it bears repeating and re-reading:
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1074070#post1074070


I said it tasted like the real thing didn't smoke it all just wanted to see the profile and then it was dissected. Do I like fakes? well I like them as much as you do and the next guy does. I never stated that it was the real thing all I said that it tasted like it. also there is no need to get upset because of the thread this one is the updated version and to be honest I never saw the other thread. Thanks for chiming in though your opinion is appreciated.:tu


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

fireman43 said:


> Sean...Were you able to tell if the long filler actually contained any tobacco, or was it mostly other stuff? Many fakes contain a lot of filler, some is acutally long, and many times there's a lot of non tobacco stuff in there. I think it's safe to say the amount of fakes people have gotten that it's highly unlikely there were any real ones in the mix, but stranger things have happened.


Looked like tobacco  It was so dry though it could have been leaves or something though.


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

The Professor said:


> maybe you just like fakes.   or maybe you got lucky. or maybe you don't have the palate to telle the difference between a fake and a real Habano. regardless ... nothing changes the fact that the vendor in question is a peddler of FAKES. period. why this thread is even still going with everyone chiming in about how they spent their dollar and then got their fakes hoping they were real cigars despite numerous folks chiming in the first time this vendor came up is beyond me. Nick already posted the link, but it bears repeating and re-reading:
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1074070#post1074070


Not really sure what hova45 did to offend you but your post is offensive to me.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Seanohue said:


> Looked like tobacco  It was so dry though it could have been leaves or something though.


That's cool. I was just curious whether you had found anything unusual in there besides tobacco as others have in the past like plastic, paper, etc...:tu


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

okierock said:


> Not really sure what hova45 did to offend you but your post is offensive to me.


Offends you how?? Just curious as to what about Darrels post you find offensive.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

okierock said:


> Not really sure what hova45 did to offend you but your post is offensive to me.


First, I never said Joey offended me. Second, I don't know what I could have said to offend you (and you never say). The joke (see the winkey smiley) about Joey liking fakes was just that -- a joke. The rest I stand by. If you're offended because you have some long-standing relationship with the "source" in question, well I'm just sorry for you then. No one should be surprised that they're getting fake dog-rockets after the last thread and all the other knowledge available in the Jungle. If anyone should be surprised, it's Joey that his apparently tasted fine.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

The Professor said:


> First, I never said Joey offended me. Second, I don't know what I could have said to offend you (and you never say). The joke (see the winkey smiley) about Joey liking fakes was just that -- a joke. The rest I stand by. If you're offended because you have some long-standing relationship with the "source" in question, well I'm just sorry for you then. No one should be surprised that they're getting fake dog-rockets after the last thread and all the other knowledge available in the Jungle. If anyone should be surprised, it's Joey that his apparently tasted fine.


Relax ppl this is not about anything Darrel was just messing with me and, well while I did think it looked great it is a fake after all. Did it taste okay yes just to emphasize tobacco, labels and boxes are stolen from their mother factories or aging barns all the time from cuba, nicaragua and other places that produce tobacco. While it did taste fine the flavor was off indicative of its true nature. Like it has been said and I didnt read the previous thread on the subject. The source is questionable. Now me and Darrel communicate in our own way and we never try to offend each other if that person is offended the issue is addressed via pm and apologies are always exchanged. Please let s just take all this in in a nice calm and civilized manner. Thank you for all and thanks for coming in to my defense but no need to worry it is not that serious.:chk:chk:chk:r:tu


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

The Professor said:


> First, I never said Joey offended me. Second, I don't know what I could have said to offend you (and you never say). The joke (see the winkey smiley) about Joey liking fakes was just that -- a joke. The rest I stand by. If you're offended because you have some long-standing relationship with the "source" in question, well I'm just sorry for you then. No one should be surprised that they're getting fake dog-rockets after the last thread and all the other knowledge available in the Jungle. If anyone should be surprised, it's Joey that his apparently tasted fine.


I apologize, I didn't know that you and hova were buddies. It looked like you were attacking him for asking about and giving his :2 about these obviously fake cigars. Your comment about his not having the palate to tell the difference between real and fake seemed to be more an attack than a concern for the people in the forum.

Glad all is well and again I apologize.


----------

